# Onvif



## meteora28 (15. Dez 2010)

Kurz und knapp:

Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit ONVIF?

Edit: Genauer gesagt: mit einer ONVIF Implementierung in Java.


----------



## maki (15. Dez 2010)

Ist das eine allgemeine Frage zu Java?

Offensichtlich nicht, deswegen wäre es gut wenn es nicht in einem Unterforum namens "Allgemeine Java-Themen" angelegt würde, richtig?

*verschoben*


----------



## meteora28 (15. Dez 2010)

Frage wurde korrigiert... =(


----------

